# Angeln bei Vollmond



## Palerado (2. April 2003)

Hallo,

man hört ja immer von schlechten Fängen auf Aal bei Vollmond.

Da unsere Woche Urlaub direkt um die Vollmondzeit liegt (welch Wunder) wollte ich mal fragen ob das auch bei den Brandungsfängen gravierende Unterschiede macht.

Muß man bei Vollmond bestimmte Dinge beachten oder verändert sich irgendetwas?

Daniel


----------



## MichaelB (2. April 2003)

Moin,

nach meiner Erfahrung kommt "Flutlicht-Angeln" nicht so gut... jedenfalls nicht bei klarem Himmel, wolkenverhangen geht´s schon. 
Allerdings ist die Zeit um Neumond besser.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Palerado (2. April 2003)

Leider kann ich die Osterferien nicht verlegen :c 

Wirkt sich der Vollmond auf alle Fischarten aus oder betrifft es nur die Dorsche (*vollerHoffnungsei*)

Ansonsten kann ich wohl nur auf Wolken hoffen.


----------



## Sinistrus (2. April 2003)

Also ich hab das mal so gelesen:
Da bei Vollmond ja der größte Tidenhub ist, spült es somit auch viel mehr Kleinstlebewesen an die Küsten (eben durch mehr Wasseraustausch). Wenn es mehr Kleinstlebewesen hat, folgen auch mehr Fische die diese essen. Diesen Folgen wieder Größere usw...
Also müsste da folglich mehr gehen (gilt ja dann allgemein fürs Meer)! :q 

Bin auch mal gespannt, bin nämlich genau in der Vollmondwoche in Norge! :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2003)

Vollmond beim Brandungsangeln an der Ostsee ist großer Mißt. In Norge wo der Tidenhub zu merken ist mag das anders sein aber nicht hier bei uns. Da ist doch von Tidenhub eh nichts zu merken. Da hat man nur Hoch und Niedrigwasser bedingt durch den Wind. Wenn es bewölkt ist und oder auflandiger Wind herscht funzt es eventuell noch, aber nicht wenn die See plattenstill und klar ist. Dann kannst bei Vollmond besser zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Meeresangler01 (2. April 2003)

Bei Vollmond zu angeln ist nicht einfach. Oftmals geht dann gar nichts. Ich habe bei Vollmond aber auch schon Tage, mit Ententeichwetter, gehabt wo richtig die Post abging. Wahrscheinlich wirst Du mehr Plattfische als Dorsche fangen. Wenn die Wolken den Mond bedecken besteht aber trotzdem die Chance auf ein paar Dorsche.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Martin1 (2. April 2003)

Vergiss den ganzen Mist mit Vollmond,dickem Wasser und so weiter.Jeder Abend ist anders.Ich habe an Abenden die laut "Lehrbuch" wirklich schlecht zum Brandungsangeln sind sehr gut gefangen und an Abenden mit guten Bedingungen sehr schlecht gefangen.Dann gibt es wieder Abende an denen alle Regeln zutreffen.Gehe mit Spass an der Sache ans Wasser und geniesse den Abend.Auch mit wenig Fisch kann es ein schöner Abend sein.Mit viel Fisch ist er natürlich schöner.Gruß
Martin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2003)

Im Grunde hast du ja Recht Martin1 aber hier war ja die Frage ob es was bringt bei Vollmond und was mann beachten muß.
Ich sag mal die Tage an denen es bei Vollmond gut beißt sind wohl eher selten wenn es denn auch manchmal vorkommt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (2. April 2003)

Brandungsangeln bei Vollmond kannst Du knicken - ich hab´s schon mehrfach ausprobiert. Die einzigen, die Deine Köder nehmen sind Krabben - denen macht das anscheinend nicht´s aus.#d

Trotzdem viel Petri wünscht Dir

Klaus


----------



## Palerado (2. April 2003)

Na super. 

Dann werde ich doch mal beim Kultusministerium fragen ob man die ferien verlegen kann.

Ihr macht mir ja nicht wirklich Mut.
Das mit dem zuhause bleiben ist keine gute Idee.
Ich kann ja nicht den ganzen Abend Skat spielen wenn ich im Urlaub bin.

Ob es nun mehr Platte oder Dorsche gibt ist mir egal.
Hauptsache Fische.
Ansonsten werde ich getötet, weil ich mir die ganze Sache mit dem Urlaub ausgedacht habe.
Wie kommt es denn daß man da weniger fängt.
Hat da jemand ne Erklärung?

Wahrscheinlich gilt das mit dem weniger fangen auch die 3 Tage um den Vollmond rum.:c :c :c :c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2003)

Der Mond ist doch nur Mißt wenn er zu sehen ist. Sprich wenn klarer Himmel ist. Wenn es bewölkt ist dann macht das gar nichts. 
Die Helligkeit ist das Problem nicht der eigentliche Vollmond. Es reicht auch manchmal schon ein Halbmond um den Strand und das Wasser hell zu bestralen. Diese Helligkeit ist sehr schlecht besonders wenn mann Dorsche haben möchte.


----------



## leierfisch (3. April 2003)

Ich hatte die Aalnacht meines lebens bei Vollmond.So kann es auch gehen:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. April 2003)

Aber bestimmt nicht beim Brandungsangeln, Leierfisch.


----------



## Palerado (3. April 2003)

Ach nur die Helligkeit.
Gut zu wissen. Man lernt halt nie aus. Viele Leute erzählen ja immer von den dollsten Sachen.
Wenn es nur die Helligkeit ist dann hoffe ich halt auf nen paar Wolken.

Oder wir nehmen ne grosse schwarze Plane mit und dunkeln einen Teil des Wassers ab :q 

Ich habe bei Vollmond in unserem See genauso viel Glück (oder Pech) wie sonst auch.
Das macht da keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Pete (3. April 2003)

> Aber bestimmt nicht beim Brandungsangeln, Leierfisch


jörg, für diese bemerkung schlage ich dich zur obersau des monats april vor....woooddddiiiii....haste des???


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. April 2003)

Probier dein Glück mal lieber mit Blinker und Wobbler in Vollmondnächten. Die Dorsche und Mefos rauben dann an der Oberfläche. Die ganzen kleinen Krebse schwimmen an der Oberfläche! Fliegenfischer werden dies wohl bestätigen, wer es kann(Ich zähl nicht dazu)  Komischerweise hatte ich mit Brandungsgeschirr nicht so gute Erfolge bis auf einmal. Und das ist schon über 10 Jahre her. Da hatte ich mal in einer Vollmondnacht 12 Flundern, alle um 50cm und keinen Dorsch bei Windstille an meinen Brandungsruten.  

Jedenfalls gehe ich ganz gerne in Vollmondnächten sehr früh mit der Spinnrute los und habe bisher immer gute Dorsche und Mefos gefangen! Und Vollmond und Aal, das hängt immer vom Gewässer ab . Habe da auch schon Sternstunden erlebt, sowie auch absolute Flauten! jeder Tag ist anders halt. Viel Spaß dabei. Nur die Wassertemperatur muß auch stimmen. Und zur Zeit ist die Ostsee einfach zu kalt!


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2003)

Immer noch zu kalt???
Ich dachte immer der April sei ein Topmonat.  :c :c 
Verdammt. Meine Euphorie was das Fangen angeht wird immer kleiner.
Was den Urlaub insgesamt angeht bin ich aber immer noch voller Zuversicht  :z :z :z
Ich weiss nicht ob es so gut ist wenn ich mich des Nachts mit einer Spinnrute ins Wasser wage.

Oder kommen die Fische dann seeeehr dicht unter Land?
Dann wäre es sicherlich eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## marschel (4. April 2003)

hi palerado,

ich bin morgen wieder auf Fehmarn, gebe dir dann mal einen Bericht wie es gelaufen ist. 

Im Prinzip hast du Recht mit dem Monat: April und gut fangen.. - allerdings läuft da mit Aal noch nicht ganz soviel. Stell Dich lieber auf ne menge Platten und einige Dorsche ein, bzw. Meerforelle, welche jetzt langsam in Fahrt kommt. (Es hat sich durch den kalten Winter dieses Jahr halt alles um ca. 3-4 Wochen verschoben.) 

Von der Temperatur betrachtet sollte es jetzt erst richtig losgehen. Zur Zeit ca. 5-6 Grad um Fehmarn in flachen Küstenabschnitten sogar schon wärmer (das freut doch das MeFo-Herz)

Zum Thema Vollmond habe ich die Erfahrung sammeln können (gerade bei Aal), daß diese sich gerne in Tiefe zurückziehen bzw. dort bleiben, da sie da in geschützter Deckung besser rauben können.

Aber Vollmond hin oder her, Hunger haben die Jungs immer. Nur fängt man sie meist nicht da, wo man sie sonst auch immer gefangen hat und meist mit ganz anderen Montagen bei gleichem Köder.

------------------------
so long #:


----------



## Palerado (4. April 2003)

Ich werde es bei Vollmond (ohne Bewölkung) wohl mal im Sund probieren.
Da soll es doch (von der Brücke aus nach links) schon recht tief werden.
Ich denke, daß man dort dann ganz gute Chancen haben könnte.


----------



## marschel (4. April 2003)

...wenn Du über die Fehmarn-Sund Brücke rüber fährst, gucke nach rechts unten, dort kannst Du die BEELITZ-Werft sehen.

Den optimalen Angelplatz kannst Du hier sehen bei Broesel-online:

BROESEL-ONLINE - BEELITZ WERFT

Aber gucke Dir vorher die Windhosen auf der Brücke genau an: Sollte der Wind hart von rechts/ links kommen (meist Ost oder West), kannst Du das Geschirr bequem im Auto lassen.

Dann wird das Angeln zur Qual und es wird meist (auch von erfahrenen Anglern) richtig Material im Wasser gelassen, da die Strömung extrem zunimmt. Dann gibt es selbst bei 200er Kralle kein Halt mehr und richtig KRAUT.........

Aber bei Nord und Süd-winden kann man wirkliche Sternstunden erleben, da schon wenigen Metern Auswurf (ca. 50-70 Mtr.) Tiefen von bis zu 5-6 Meter erzielt werden können. Aber auch hier gilt: ..."Den Fisch suchen..."

------------------------
so long #:


----------

